
India open-sources its contact-tracing app - homarp
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/05/27/aarogya_set_open_source_bug_bounty/
======
sdeer
The actual source code (android only, for now) is hosted on GitHub:
[https://github.com/nic-delhi/AarogyaSetu_Android](https://github.com/nic-
delhi/AarogyaSetu_Android)

